# Aufsteigender Mulm: Was für eine Sche... ist das denn?



## Schuppenklaus (23. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
vor 7 Jahren habe ich einen Teich mit 25 m³ angelegt, bei dem es mir in erster Linie auf ein biologisches Gleichgewicht zwischen Pflanzen und Fischen ging. Deshalb habe ich im ersten Jahr nur ein paar Bitterlinge eingesetzt, die die Mückenbrut fressen sollten. Hinzu kamen ein paar Malermuschlen und im zweiten Jahr 6 Rotfedern. Mehr Fische befinden sich nicht im Teich. Die Randbepflanzung habe ich aus aus __ Froschlöffel, Sumpfdotteblumen etc. zusammengestellt. Der Teich ist sehr tief (1,7 m) und im vorderen Bereich an der Terrasse gibt es keine Uferzone sondern zwei Steilwände. Um die Uferzone auszugleichen habe ich Krebsscheren eingesetzt um das Planzendefizit auszugleichen. Ich verwende kein Bodensubstart sondern zwecks einfacher Reinigung nur nackte Teichfoilie. Nur im Ranbereich sind Steine und die Pfalnzen stehen in Pflanzkörben.
Nun zum Problem: Trotz 3 Kammerfilter mit Zeolith, einer 30 Watt UVC Lampe die aus Frust als technische Unterstützung nachgerüstet wurde, mehrten sich bei warmen Wetter die aufsteigenen Mulmgewölle. Das ging nun soweit, dass ich im vergangenen Herbst, als der Teich vor dem WInterschlaf war einen Komplettreinigung gemacht habe. Also alles raus, Bodenfolie abgeschrubbt etc. Dann habe ich im zeitigen Frühjahr von einem Freund alte Filterprotonen aus seinem Teich genommen und als Starterbakterienkultur genutzt. Alles lief prima, die Pflanzen gediehen prächtig und die Fische fühlten sich wohl. Und seit Mitte Mai stehe ich nun Abend für Abend am Teich und fische die aufsteigenden Mulmbröcken mit Damenstrumpfhosen ab. Ich habe die Schnauze nun gestrichen voll von dem Sche... und würde am liebsten einen Radlader bestellen, der das Loch wieder zukippt. Es macht wirklich keinen Spaß mehr...
Falles jemand Tipps hat, außer das typische Skimmer-Oase-Gefasel, bitte gern. Ich wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.
Ach ja, folgende Maßnahmen waren bisher erfolglos:
Skimmer, Zeolith, Milchsäurebakterien, Torf, monatlicher Teilwasserwechsel, Mulmsaugen (half nur bedingt aber nach ein paar Wochen sammelte sich wieder Mulm am Boden der bei steigenden Temperaturen nach oben stieg.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Juni 2016)

Hallo.

Wenn die paar Algen auf den Bildern das Problem sein sollen, sehe ich kein Problem.
Algen gehören doch nunmal zum Teich, wenn er leben soll.
Die Sicht ist in die Tiefe ist doch top und die Algen passen in einen 5 Liter Eimer, so wenige wie das sind.


----------



## der_odo (23. Juni 2016)

Moin,
mein Vorschlag: mehr Pflanzen und stärkere Beschattung.
__ Froschlöffel und __ Sumpfdotterblume sind ja nicht all zu starke Nährstoffzehrer und die kleine Seerose hilft auch nicht wirklich weiter. Krebsschren sollten jährlich reduziert werden, damit neue nachwachsen können und sich nicht alle vergammelten Blätter im Wasser zersetzen.
"Gräser" wie __ Binsen und __ Seggen sowie __ Rohrkolben, __ Blutweiderich,.... ziehen ordentlich Nährstoffe aus dem Teich.

Und wenn du schon einen Filter hast, was ist denn das Problem einen Skimmer nachzurüsten und diesen an den Filter anzuschließen?

Vor 5 Jahren 6 Rotfedern eingesetzt? Dann müsstetst du heute 500 haben...


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2016)

Dem ist nur noch hinzu Zusetzen das anscheinend der Nährstoffaustrag geringer ist als das was rein kommt. 
Also zu wenig Pflanzen, mangelnder Abtransport von Biomasse incl. Aussortieren im Filter, evtl noch eine nicht funktionierende Kapilarsperre. Verschmutzten Filter? Also Reinigungsintervalle erhöhen. TWW = Teilwasserwechsel machst du schon, aber in welchen Mengen und wie oft? Wie sieht das Auffüllwasser von den Werten aus?
Das sind die groben Werte, wenn die richtig laufen gibt es nur noch kleine Stellschrauben mit denen man sich an die entsprechenden Winterungsbedingungen anpasst. Und schon sollte jedes System verträglich laufen.


----------



## Golo (23. Juni 2016)

Hallo Schuppenklaus,

was Dir fehlt sind Unterwasserpflanzen. __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest etc. .
Ich schmeiße zur Zeit 14tägig eine Schubkarre voll Unterwasserpflanzen auf den Kompost.
Das Zeug wächst wie die Pest, aber dafür habe ich glasklares Wasser und keine Algen
(bis auf einen kurzgefressenen Fadenalgenteppich an der Folie...) . 
VG Ralph


----------



## StefanRP (23. Juni 2016)

__ Froschlöffel u __ Tausendblatt u seit dem verreckt in meinem Tümpel jede Algen. Leider wird der F. im grossen Teich ständig von __ Schnecken gefressen.

Unterwasserpflanzen: Glänzendes __ Laichkraut ist eines der effektivsten immergrünen O2 Spendern u. Nährstoffreduzierer die es gibt.

Uferbepflanzung: Pendelsegge, __ Binsen u. __ Bachbunge u.a.

Nutze selbst keine Pumpe u. sonstige Technik.

Armleuchteralge wächst extrem u. ist Nr 1 O2 Lieferanten als Wildwuchs.


----------



## samorai (23. Juni 2016)

Hallo!
Wie sind nun mal die richtigen Teichdaten?
25m³ oder 400 000 l ; 1,6 m oder 1,7 m tief?
Und wenn Du gerade der "Erklär-Bär" bist, Foto ganz rechts; das 70 ger HT-Rohr soll das ein Skimmer sein, ganz waage behauptet .....und was macht der Rendel schlauch da?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juni 2016)

StefanRP schrieb:


> __ Froschlöffel u __ Tausendblatt u seit dem verreckt in meinem Tümpel jede Algen. Leider wird der F. im grossen Teich ständig von __ Schnecken gefressen.
> 
> Unterwasserpflanzen: Glänzendes __ Laichkraut ist eines der effektivsten immergrünen O2 Spendern u. Nährstoffreduzierer die es gibt.
> 
> Armleuchteralge wächst extrem u. ist Nr 1 O2 Lieferanten als Wildwuchs.



HI,

aber net wenn z.B. wie bei mir das Wasser nen  pH 6 GH3 KH1,5 und extrem nährstoffarm ist

soll heißen auch Pflanzenarten haben mitunter ganz spezielle Ansprüche an die Wasserwerte und halten es daher net in jedem Teich aus


----------



## tosa (23. Juni 2016)

Werden bei mir eh gefressen....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juni 2016)

Hi Klaus,

das ist bei den warmen Temperaturen vollkommen normal das Mulmplacken auftreiben. Bei der Bakterienarbeit darin werden Gase frei die zwischen dem "Fasern" hängen bleiben für Auftrieb sorgen


----------



## Schuppenklaus (24. Juni 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wie sind nun mal die richtigen Teichdaten?
> 25m³ oder 400 000 l ; 1,6 m oder 1,7 m tief?
> Und wenn Du gerade der "Erklär-Bär" bist, Foto ganz rechts; das 70 ger HT-Rohr soll das ein Skimmer sein, ganz waage behauptet .....und was macht der Rendel schlauch da?


Hallo,

derTeich hat ein Volumen von 25m³ und ist an der teifsten Stelle 1,7 m an der teifsten Stelle. Das 70er HT-Rohr ist der Überlauf und der Spiralschlauch ist ein abgeklemmter Zulauf für einen kleinen Wasserlauf.


----------



## samorai (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo Klaus!
Bei Dir ist der Säuregrad des Wassers nicht mehr im Lot bzw. braucht etwas Unterstützung.* defekter Link entfernt *
Einige Händler verkaufen chemisch gereinigte Säuren sehr teuer.
Ich habe mit Lötwasser auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Lötwasser ist mit Zink versetzte Säure und nicht mehr so aggressiv.
Trotzdem ist mit den Umgang mit Säuren nicht zu spaßen, also Vorsicht bei dem Händling so wie mit der Aufbewahrung.
Dann mal die Dosierung fürTeiche über 20000 l ;   100 ml auf einer 10l Gießkanne und im Teich verteilen.
Danach unbedingt eine Woche warten und schauen wie sich alles entwickelt, gibt es keine Anzeichen einer Besserung,  das Po zedere nochmals  wiederholen und abermals eine Woche warten, das reicht bei mir aus.Dann schaft es der Teich von allein.
Für kleinere Teiche unter 20 000 l ist die Dosierung mit 50 ml zu händeln.
Für noch kleinere noch weniger.
Es ist Säure die nur in sehr kleinen Mengen verabreicht wird um den Teich auf die "Sprünge" zu helfen, es ist kein Bekämpfungs-Mittel.
Viel Glück!


----------



## htfzr (24. Juni 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Lötwasser ist mit Zink versetzte Säure und nicht mehr so aggressiv.



Falls das stimmt dürfte die Wirkung vielmehr auf das Zink zurückzuführen sein und es wäre möglicherweise besser ein ZnO haltiges Algenmittel wie Pond Support zu verwenden.


----------



## samorai (24. Juni 2016)

Den Link beachtet?


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2016)

Bevor ich Lötwasser in den Kippe würde ich lieber mit den Algen und all der Biologie im Teich leben.

Ron ... nicht jeder hat so ein "Händchen" wie du ... speziell Tipps zum Umgang mit Säuren würde ich mir verkneiffen.
Oder hattest du das ironisch gemeint 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## htfzr (24. Juni 2016)

Ja aber mit dem KH Wert hat die Algenbildung nichts zu tun. Eine Säurezugabe würde den KH Wert bis nahe null senken und auch den pH Wert. Algen wachsen bei niedrigem pH Wert schlechter deswegen wird der pH Wert in manchen Koiteichen mit Hilfe von Salzsäure bei 7 oder knapp darunter gehalten. Das erfordert aber einen Regelkreis mit pH Messung und automatischer Zudosierung. Mit einem Zinkoxid haltigem Algenmittel beseitigt man die Algen wesentlich einfacher.
Mit der Zugabe von 100ml Säure auf 20000L wird man bei den Algen nichts bewirken daher vermute ich das die Wirkung von Lötwasser auf dem enthaltenen Zink beruht, das auch in sehr geringer Konzentration wirksam ist.


----------



## samorai (24. Juni 2016)

Könnte natürlich sein.Ich wende es jetzt das zweite Jahr an, die Ergebnisse waren immer Top.Ganz leichte aufsteigende Algen sind noch immer da, das stört aber nicht so groß.

Warum gibt es denn chemisch gereinigte Säure im Handel gegen Algenprobleme?


----------



## htfzr (24. Juni 2016)

Ich weiß nicht was chemisch gereinigt in diesem Zusammenhang bedeuten soll. Lötwasser dürfte ganz und garnicht rein sein, da es für den bestimmungsgemässen Gebrauch nicht darauf ankommt. 
Algenmittel gibt es viele im Handel, die meisten sind teuer und kaum wirksam oder müssen ständig nachdosiert werden.
Die allgemeine Wirkung von Säuren gegen Algen beruht auf der Senkung des pH Wertes aber dafür muss wie gesagt ständig gemessen und dosiert werden um den pH Wert im gewünschten Bereich zu halten. Nicht ausschliessen kann ich natürlich das bestimmte Säuren darüberhinaus biozid wirken, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht enthalten einige Algenmittel zB Salicylsäure.


----------



## samorai (24. Juni 2016)

Na gut meine Wasserwerte sind schon über Jahre lang; PH 7,5 und KH zwischen 4 und 6.
Ich werde die Werte nochmals messen, erfolgt durch Sera-Tröpchen-Test.


----------



## htfzr (24. Juni 2016)

Ich nehme an die ändern sich auch nicht durch das Lötwasser bzw waren genauso vor der Anwendung. Dann kann auch die Wirkung nicht auf einem Einfluss auf die Säurekapazität oder den pH Wert beruhen. 
Das mit dem Lötwasser würde ich trotzdem nochmal überdenken denn erstens bringst Du dadurch zusätzlich Ammonium in den Teich, zweitens könnte ich mir vorstellen das es möglichweise auch Spuren von anderen giftigen Schwermetallen enthält und drittens ist die Dosierung nicht wirklich sicher.
Google mal nach Pond Support, das ist zwar auch umstritten aber wenigstens für diesen Einsatzzweck gedacht und es gibt zahlreiche Erfahrungsberichte. Die Wirkung dürfte gleich sein.


----------



## samorai (24. Juni 2016)

So wurde gegoogelt!
Eventuell reden wir auch an einander vorbei. Ich benutze die Säure nur um aufsteigende Algen zu bekämpfen nicht die Schwebealgen selbst, davon gibt es noch eine ganze Menge im Teich.


----------



## htfzr (25. Juni 2016)

Wie Du meinst, ich finde es nur bedenklich Lötwasser in den Teich zu geben. Wenn Du meinst das Säure die Wirkung hervorruft dann verwende doch eine die unbedenklich ist, Essig zB. Wenn Du eher meiner Argumentation folgst das es das Zink ist dann versuch mal ein Produkt mit Zinkoxid. Zumal das Zink dort nicht wie im Lötwasser als Zinkionen vorliegt sondern sich nur sehr langsam löst wodurch eine Depotwirkung erreicht wird.


----------



## der_odo (25. Juni 2016)

Moin.
Ich würde auch eher von Zink abraten.
Bei der Haltung von Krummschnäblern (Papageien) wird auch von verzinktem Draht abgeraten, da die Vögel in den Draht beißen, z.B. zum Klettern.
Dabei nehmen diese immer etwas Zink auf, was langfristig zu einer Zinkvergiftung führt,  an der der Vogel sogar sterben kann.

Das Zinkoxyd wird sicherlich ebenfalls von den Fischen aufgenommen. ...


----------



## htfzr (25. Juni 2016)

Wie gesagt auch das Zinkoxid ist umstritten und hat in D keine Zulassung als Algenmittel aber ich würde es trotzdem Lötwasser vorziehen.
Ob ZnO für Fische gefährlich ist wird wohl von der Dosis abhängen denn es wird in geringen Mengen sogar Koifutter zugesetzt.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (25. Juni 2016)

Was den pH-Wert betrifft, glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass der irgendeinen Einfluss auf Algenwachstum hat, sofern er nicht so extrem niedrig oder hoch ist, dass Leben grundsätzlich unmöglich ist. Es gibt weltweit ca. 5000 Süßwasser-Grünalgenarten, da kann man getrost davon ausgehen, dass sich für jede Gewässersituation früher oder später eine findet, die sich munter vermehrt.
In meinem ungefilterten Naturteich mit pH zw. 6,5 und 7 schwankend, fallen auch regelmäßig nennenswerte Mengen an salcylsäurehaltigen Weidenblättern rein und die Fadenalgen fühlen sich sauwohl.

Ach ja, Mulmflocken-Gebilde steigen auch mal auf, kleine und größere. Kann man abfischen oder warten, bis es wieder absinkt.


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Juni 2016)

Hallo Ron,
bestimmte Zusätze zum Teich mögen sinnvoll sein. Wenn es einen Mangel an Spurenelementen o. ä. gibt, dann kann man den damit beheben (wie z. B. bei der Düngung im Garten). Wenn ich mein beschränktes Wissen mal zusammenkratze, dann fallen mir folgende mögliche Wirkungsmechanismen ein.
Zinkchlorid könnte in dreierlei Hinsicht wirken:
- Verfügbarmachung von Zink und/oder Blockade von Silicat/CO2 (als Gegenspieler),
- Verfügbarmachung von Chlorid und Kationen wie Na, K, Fe, Mg, Ca etc (in Wechselwirkung mit dem Teichleben/Substrat),
- Änderung pH bzw. der Basizität/Acidität.
Der letzte Effekt wird leider oft und ausschließlich diskutiert. Ausgerechnet dieser wird nicht angestrebt, oder er sollte bei der Dosierung keine Rolle spielen (biologische und geologische Systeme sind gepuffert).
Über die anderen beiden Effekte könnte man fabulieren, allerdings ist das schon schwierig, diese mit Messergebnissen zu belegen. Ich denke aber, dass solche Wechselwirkungen der Schlüssel zum Problem sind. Damit ist die Wirkung solcher Zusätze auch auf einen Teich mit ausreichend "Biologie" beschränkt.
Als eine Konsequenz daraus kann man für Algenprobleme "mehr Pflanzen!" ausrufen. Damit diese besser als die Algen wachsen, kommt man auch auf Düngung. Mit "mehr Filter!" kann man dieses Thema auch angehen. So weit meine Botschaft zum Thema "Mulm".


----------



## der_odo (26. Juni 2016)

Moin.
Ich konnte bei meinem Kumpel beobachten, wie schnell bei nur wenigen Eintragen in den Teich die (Faden-) Algen sprießen. 
Der Teich wurde vor 2 Jahren angelegt und nur von Amphibien, Käfern,  etc besiedelt. Wenig Pflanzkörbe, kein Filter, direkte Sonne, Volumen ca. 30 Kubikmeter. 

Vor 2 Monaten wurde der Filter in Betrieb genommen und vor einem Monat sind ein paar kleine Fische eingezogen. (Ca 50 Elritzen und Gründlinge).
Vor 3Wochen sind dann 6 kleine Koi eingezogen mit ca 20cm Länge,  also ein Witz für so einen Teich.
Trotz geringer Fütterung kommt die eigentliche Teichbiologie nicht gegen den Nährstoffüberschuss an und die Fadenalgen sprießen wie verrückt. Krass, 30 Kubikmeter und ca. 120g Futter führt zu einer Algenexplosion


----------



## Schuppenklaus (26. Juni 2016)

Ich finde Vorschläge sehr interessant. Allerdings ist mir jetzt nicht klar worum es sich bei den aufsteigenden Wolken handelt. Sind es Algen oder Mulm? Im letzten Fall würde ich jetzt mal einen Versuch mit flüssigem Mulmsauger wagen von EASY CLEAN für 30,00 €. Ich hoffe, dass die Flüssigbakterien den Abbau beschleunigen und so die Mulmflocken erst gar nicht nach oben kommen. Hat das schon mal jemand probiert?
Wenn das nicht klappt, werde ich das mit dem Lötwasser probieren. Da ich nicht viele Fische im Teich habe, halte ich das Risiko für überschaubar. Allerdings befürchte ich, dass die Ansäuerung nur von kurzer Dauer ist, da ja ständig neues Wasser von unserer Terrassenüberdachung in Form von Regenwasser nachläuft.
Aber wie gesagt, mich würde interessieren, ob es sich um Algen oder Mulm handelt. Hat jemand Ideen?


----------



## mitch (26. Juni 2016)

Hallo,


Schuppenklaus schrieb:


> Sind es Algen oder Mulm?


die Frage ist ja, was ist "Mulm"  ==> http://www.algen-im-aquarium.de/mulm-im-aquarium/ ==> im Mulm sind abgestorbene Algen

das einfachste ist einfach den *Mulm* abzusaugen oder durch einen Filter herauszufiltern, dann kann er auch nicht durch Zersetzungsprozesse(kleine Gasbläschen) aufsteigen.
*entfernen* ist die beste Möglichkeit um die Biologie im Gleichgewicht zu halten, alle anderen Methoden halte ich für nicht gut.


----------



## der_odo (26. Juni 2016)

Schuppenklaus,
Google mal nach Schlammentferner. Du findest eher Negativ Rezensonen statt positiv. ...


----------



## Wetterleuchten (26. Juni 2016)

"Flüssiger Mulmsauger", das ist doch irreführender Werbenepp und nix anderes. 
Unter (ab) saugen versteht man doch gemeinhin ein mechanisches Isolieren oder Entfernen von Stoffen mittels Unterdruck. Wie soll eine Flüssigkeit das denn schaffen? Zumal die Flüssigkeit mit ja nach getaner Arbeit nicht brav aus dem Teich klettert, mit dem pöhsen Mulm unterm Arm. Oder doch?

@Schuppenklaus 

Wenn du extra teure Bakterien in den Teich schüttest, die den Mulm zersetzen sollen, dann passiert nix anderes als jetzt schon. Sie zersetzen den Mulm. Und wenn die Mulmschicht dick genug ist, dann können die beim zersetzen entstehenden Gase nicht sofort entweichen und das Zeug bekommt irgendwann Auftrieb.


----------



## koiteich1 (26. Juni 2016)

Es gibt eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten:
Mulm raus und Filter anschließen.


----------



## Schuppenklaus (26. Juni 2016)

Ok, das mit dem flüssigen Schlammentferner scheint tatsächlich Blödsinn zu sein. Habe mich etwas intensiver damit beschäftigt. Den Mulm mechanisch zu entfernen ist aber auch eine Mamutaufgabe. Das verrückte an der Geschichte ist ja, dass ich in den ersten Jahren einen intakten Teich hatte. Seit dem dieser Schei..Mulm bei warmem Wetter kocht, sieht der Teich aus als hätte die frewillige Feuerwehr in Erbsensuppe in unseren Teich gekotzt. Gibt es denn außer der mechanischen Methode oder dem Experient mit dem Lötwasser keine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## mitch (26. Juni 2016)

Schuppenklaus schrieb:


> Nun zum Problem: Trotz 3 Kammerfilter mit Zeolith


Was für ein filter ist das eigentlich und wie kommt das Wasser in den filter, wo steht die Pumpe, wieviel Liter gehen da durch, welche Verbindung ist zwischen Pumpe + filter



Schuppenklaus schrieb:


> Den Mulm mechanisch zu entfernen ist aber auch eine Mamutaufgabe


wenn du einmal mit einem sehr feinen Kescher den Mulm abkescherst (wo immer der auch ist) dann sollte erst mal ruhe sein.
Der Filter sollte eigentlich die feinen Schwebstoffe immer herausfiltern damit sich kein/wenig Mulm bildet.

ein Teich bringt halt ab und an Arbeit mit sich - manchmal mehr und manchmal weniger





Schuppenklaus schrieb:


> Gibt es denn außer der mechanischen Methode oder dem Experient mit dem Lötwasser keine andere Möglichkeit?


eine Möglichkeit wäre gar nix zu machen und den Mulm Mulm sein lassen (denn der sinkt irgendwann auch wieder auf den Boden)


----------



## mareike (26. Juni 2016)

Hallo Klaus,

den Fehler habe ich vor  Jahren auch gemacht. Teich geleert und die Teichfolie richtig geschrubbt. Zwei Jahre habe ich den gleichen Kampf gehabt, obwohl im Teich Unterwasserpflanzen vorhanden sind und auch das Wasser durch einen Druckfilter läuft. Wenn man den Dreck auf der Folie gelassen hätte, wäre wahrscheinlich kein Problem entstanden. Seit vorigem Jahr habe ich keine Algen mehr.

Viele Grüße
mareike


----------



## BumbleBee (26. Juni 2016)

Schuppenklaus schrieb:


> ...sieht der Teich aus als hätte die frewillige Feuerwehr in Erbsensuppe in unseren Teich gekotzt.



Ich habe schallend gelacht. Besser kann man es nicht beschreiben.

Hi Klaus,
ich würde die Fetzen einfach mal rauskeschern und abwarten. Ich hab hier zur Zeit auch immermal wieder Erscheinungen, die urplötzlich auftauchen, wo man doch eigentlich nix verändert hat.

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass zuviel an "Eingriff" mehr kaputt macht, als verbessert. Nimm Dir mal nen sonnigen Nachmittag, tu´ Dir ne gute Musi auf die Ohren und ran an´s Werk. Filter reinigen, Erbsensuppe abkeschern, entsorgen. Dann legste Dich in die Strandliege und lässt den Teich zur Ruhe kommen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass bei Dir a.) die Sonneneinstrahlung, b.) zu wenig "gute" Pflanzen und c.) das Regenwasser vom Dach zudem ganz entscheidende Parameter sind. Dagegen könnte vielleicht als Sofortmaßnahme ein Sonnenschirm und ein/zwei Sack voll UW Pflanzen probiert werden. Zudem würde ich es auf einen Feldversuch ankommen lassen und zumindest in einem Bereich vielleicht mal Bodengrund einbringen. (z.B. Estrichsand) und da mal ein paar Pflänzchen reinsetzen, denn ohne Bodengrund werden Dir die UW Pflanzen oben aufschwimmen. Genau wie 





Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> die Flüssigkeit mit ja nach getaner Arbeit nicht brav aus dem Teich klettert, mit dem pöhsen Mulm unterm Arm. Oder doch?


 ...auf ten Poten mit diesem Chuft!


----------



## Ida17 (27. Juni 2016)

Hallöchen Schuppenklaus!

Dein Problem mit den Mulmbatzen hatte ich auch am Anfang dieser Saison. Der Teich sah aus wie Wackelpudding, massig Fadenalgen und mit dem im April (und warmen Wetter) aufkommenden Mulm dachte ich, ich schütt das Loch besser wieder zu. Jetzt lach mich nicht aus, aber diese Suppe hat sich tatsächlich von "selbst" wieder gefangen. Einige TWW kamen meinerseits hinzu, 2-3 Mal habe ich die Klobürste zum Algenabfischen benutzt und damit ein paar Kübel vollgefropft. Der Filter (lediglich ein kleiner Druckfilter) kam richtig in die Gänge, die Pflanzen schossen in die Höhe und die Fische, 9 Koi und 10 Rotfedern zum Teil 25cm groß, haben mir die Folie blitzeblank geknabbert. Was soll ich sagen, in der Pfütze ist das Team "Pflanze-Fisch" gut eingespielt und ich habe seit einigen Wochen keine Mulmbatzen mehr, trotzdessen dass der Teich mindestens 8h Sonne abbekommt. 
Back to the roots: Schöpfe weiter die toten Algen ab, auch wenn es nervig ist und setzte noch einiges an Pflanzen rein. Deine Rotfedern werden Dir schon nicht alles an Unterwasserpflanzen wegfuttern. Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast oft genug einen TWW zu machen, dann nutz es aus bevor die Chemiekeule zum Einsartz kommt


----------



## samorai (27. Juni 2016)

Hallo!
Ich möchte mal gleich noch zwei Gegenanzeigen starten!
Wieviel Salz würde denn mein Teich so ungefähr brauchen bei einer eventuellen Aufsalzung,
ich glaube ca 18kg-22kg !
Hätte ich im Teich Fischkrankheiten und müßte sie mit Malachit grün "bekämpfen" (Malachit grün enthält 90% Formaldehyd) ......ich weiß nicht mehr die Umrechnung auf meine Liter (ca.3l)  .....aber im dem Fall würde ich nicht mal mehr den kleinen Finger ins Wasser halten.


Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Und wenn die Mulmschicht dick genug ist, dann können die beim zersetzen entstehenden Gase nicht sofort entweichen


Nein, ich habe eine sehr dünne Schicht und den Sauger in Aktion gehabt, gesaugt und wieder gesaugt und trotzdem stiegen die Algen auf.
Und weitere Teile landeten im Skimmer und am nächsten Tag war es wiederum das gleiche, Nerven tötend.


----------



## htfzr (27. Juni 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich möchte mal gleich noch zwei Gegenanzeigen starten!
> Wieviel Salz würde denn mein Teich so ungefähr brauchen bei einer eventuellen Aufsalzung,
> ich glaube ca 18kg-22kg !



eher 130 bis 160 kg falls die 27000L stimmen.



samorai schrieb:


> Hätte ich im Teich Fischkrankheiten und müßte sie mit Malachit grün "bekämpfen" (Malachit grün enthält 90% Formaldehyd) ......ich weiß nicht mehr die Umrechnung auf meine Liter (ca.3l)  .....aber im dem Fall würde ich nicht mal mehr den kleinen Finger ins Wasser halten.



Das ist Unsinn, Malachitgrünoxalat und Formaldehyd sind 2 verschiedene Chemikalien, gelegentlich werden sie mit Methylenblau zusammen als FMC verkauft.


----------



## tosa (27. Juni 2016)

Aber Formalin verträgt sich nicht mit Salz, kpm wäre dann auch nicht zu empfehlen, Pond Support mit der Aufsalzung auch lieber nicht


----------



## ina1912 (27. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen! 
Also so ganz verstehe ich die Diskussion um die ganzen Chemikalien hier nicht, und einige der diesbezüglichen Ratschläge erst recht nicht. Meine Herren, das handelt sich hier um einen Teich. Also ein Stück von Menschenhand nachgestalteter Natur. Wasser, zuwenig oder nicht die richtigen Pflanzen, zuwenig Beschattung, evtl. zuviel Nährstoffeintrag. Okay, da ist Mulm. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Die Ursachen sind hinlänglich bekannt und die Lösungen liegen auf der Hand. Aber es ist kein Auto, das mal zum Nachölen oder Sauberätzen in die Werkstatt muss!
Also hör auf die Tipps der Mädels hier, die Dir sagten, wie Du dem Stück Natur helfen kannst, denn nur so und nicht anders bleibt es natürlich! 
Viel Erfolg und vor allem geduld wünsche ich dir dabei!
Lg ina


----------



## mitch (27. Juni 2016)

hi Ron

http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/viele-teichbesitzer-salzen-ihren-teich-auf,.html
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/muß-salz-in-den-koiteich.4503/
http://www.oldenburg-koi.de/archiv/salzbehandlung-wie/

Salz + Medikamente =   denn es könnte das letzte Bad für die Fische sein


----------



## samorai (27. Juni 2016)

htfzr schrieb:


> eher 130 bis 160 kg falls die 27000L stimmen.


Ja die 27000 L stimmen und da fahre ich mit meinen 200 ml Säure auf die gesamte Literzahl doch viel besser und billiger.


----------



## htfzr (27. Juni 2016)

Ich habe ja auch nicht empfohlen das Du Salz nehmen sollst zumal es auch alle anderen Wasserpflanzen killen würde.


----------



## samorai (27. Juni 2016)

He!
Ich will, möchte ungerne 130 kg Salz in meinen Teich schütten und wozu!
Was ich zeigen wollte sind 200ml  um die Teich-Prozesse, nach den Winter, wieder in den "Gang" zu bekommen, wie anfangs beschrieben mehr nicht.
Aber ich gebe jetzt auf.


----------



## htfzr (27. Juni 2016)

Mit diesen 200ml bringst Du grob überschlagen 30g Zink in den Teich, je nach Wasserhärte grenzwertig für Fische aber wirksam gegen Algen.
Aber ich gebe jetzt auch auf.


----------



## Teich4You (28. Juni 2016)

Man sollte ein Hobby-Gartenteich Referendum abhalten, wo jeder einen Vortrag halten kann/darf. 
So schön PowerPoint-mäßig. 
Wie wäre es mit einem Webinar bei Skype? 
Quasi ne Konferenz zu diversen Themen 1 mal im Monat wo man sich austauschen kann.


----------



## Schuppenklaus (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo, vielen Dank für die tollen Tipps und Informationen. Zum Filter und zur Pumpe kann ich sagen, dass ich einen 3 Kammer-Filter mit Bürsten und Schwämmen habe. Die Pumpe macht 5.000 L/h (theoretisch) Ich schätze aber mal grob, dass das noch die Hälfte ist. Für einen Filter meiner Bauart und der UVC-Lampe unter Berücksichtigung des geringen Besatztes halte ich das für 25qm³ angemessen. Ich hatte auch mal einen Skimmer, den ich aber rausgeschmissen habe. Die Erbsensuppe hat ihn schnell verstopft und der Filter hat das zuersetzt Material wieder reingeblasen. Mein Gefühl sagt mir, das es schlauer ist, unten den Rotz abzusaugen und oben wieder einzulassen. So habe ich eine bessere Umwälzung der Wassermasse. Der Skimmer saugt Oberflächenwasser ab und der Filter liefert Oberflächenwasser (Ist ja eigentlich sehr doof). Außerdem hat die Kammhaut für die Teichbilogie ja auch eine Schutzfunktion und Blätter, die abgesaugt werden müssten habe ich so gut wie keine. Da stell ich beim TWW die Pumpe an und die Oberfäche ist durch den Überlauf wieder klar.
Das mit dem Abfischen (bitte glaubt es mir) habe ich mit einer Engelsgedult schon seit  Monaten gemacht. Das bringt nix. Man denkt, so jetzt ist der Mulm weg und sobald die Sonne kommt, steigt der Mulm wieder hoch. Ich habe sogar mit dem Kescher versucht den Mulm vom Boden zu kratzen. Ein unglaubliche Sauerrei. Bringt aber auch nix. Der Teich ist direkt an unserer Terrasse und ich kann euch verischern, das sieht ******* aus. Natur hin oder her. Ich habe keine Lust mehr mit Damenstrumpfhosen im Kescher die Erbsensupe aus dem Teich zu holen. Mein Nachbar hat das jetzt in unserer Whatsapp-Gruppe als "verdächtig" eingestuft.
Wenn keine weiteren Vorschläge kommen, werde jetzt den Versuch mit dem Lötwasser machen. Ich weiß, ihr haltet mich jetzt für einen *Biomassenmörder* aber alle anderen Maßnahmen und sogar das Studium der Algen-Fibel aus dem Dähne Verlag waren erfolglos. Dort war überigens unter allen Maßnahmen der Tenor, dass der TWW die sinnvollste aller Maßnahmen sei, falls das andere Mulmopfer interessiert. Nun ja, der Autor hat dann meinen Teich noch nicht gesehen:-(
Ein Frage hätte ich noch an euch zum Thema Pflanzen: Hier lautet ja auch einhellig Meinung je mehr, desto besser. Aber wieviel ist genug? Ich schätze grob, dass ein Drittel meines Teiches allen schon mit Kerbsscheren gefüllt ist. die im Moment von unten alle weggammeln. Aber das schein ja normal zu sein. Ist das nicht ausreichend zusammen mit der Randbeflanzung?


----------



## mitch (28. Juni 2016)

schau mal, da gibt es noch viel mehr als nur Krebsscheren: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/unterwasserpflanzen.215/

wenn dein Filter etwas mächtiger wäre dann würden auch mehr Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser gefiltert werden,


Schuppenklaus schrieb:


> 25qm³


 und nur 2500 l/h ist a wengerla wenig


----------



## htfzr (28. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> schau mal, da gibt es noch viel mehr als nur Krebsscheren: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/unterwasserpflanzen.215/
> 
> wenn dein Filter etwas mächtiger wäre dann würden auch mehr Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser gefiltert werden,
> und nur 2500 l/h ist a wengerla wenig



Sorry aber auch der grösste Filter wird kein Nitrat und Phosphat aus dem Wasser filtern. Ein automatischer Vorfilter wie TF, EBF oder VF würde den Dreck schneller entfernen und dadurch würde etwas weniger in Lösung gehen. Das Problem des Nährstoffüberschusses kann man nur durch Wasserwechsel lösen.


----------



## mitch (28. Juni 2016)

htfzr schrieb:


> Sorry aber auch der grösste Filter wird kein Nitrat und Phosphat aus dem Wasser filtern


dann les dich da mal durch:
http://scialert.net/fulltext/?doi=rjes.2008.52.57
http://www.leiblein.de/de/filtertechnik/sandfilter.html

es gibt immer Möglichkeiten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Juni 2016)

Hi Mitch,

also Flockung- und Ausfällmittel kann ich in keinem meinen Aquarienfiltern (in den großen Becken HMF und im kleinen nen Bioball) verwenden ohne das die sich im gesamten Becken verbreiten würden.


----------



## mitch (28. Juni 2016)

noch eine Möglichkeit das Phosphat zu reduzieren:
http://www.ingenieur.de/Themen/Forschung/Beton-bindet-Phosphat-ueberduengten-Gewaessern


----------



## htfzr (28. Juni 2016)

Ok, ich habe mich unklar ausgedrückt. Ich meinte kein Filter der meines Wissens nach üblicherweise an Koiteichen eingesetzt wird. 
Ausserdem wäre Wasserwechseln vermutlich günstiger und hat ja auch noch weitere Vorteile.


----------



## mitch (28. Juni 2016)

htfzr schrieb:


> Ich meinte kein Filter der meines Wissens nach üblicherweise an Koiteichen eingesetzt wird


ja das wäre recht aufwendig , das mit dem Beton wäre aber schon fast mal einen Versuch wert
- Rasenkantensteine kosten ja nicht die Welt und sollten leicht kleinzumachen sein, vielleicht als Füllmaterial für den Bachlauf  aber dann immer gut den Ph-Wert im Auge behalten


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2016)

htfzr schrieb:


> Sorry aber auch der grösste Filter wird kein Nitrat und Phosphat aus dem Wasser filtern. Ein automatischer Vorfilter wie TF, EBF oder VF würde den Dreck schneller entfernen und dadurch würde etwas weniger in Lösung gehen. *Das Problem des Nährstoffüberschusses kann man nur durch Wasserwechsel lösen.*


Ja woher kommt den der Nährstoffüberschuß ?
Hier gilt es mMn. anzusetzen.
Nicht die Auswirkung bekämpfen sondern die Ursache ...


Besatz reduzieren
nicht füttern
unmengen von stark zehrenden Pflanzen setzen
und endlich dem Teich Zeit geben sich biologisch zu stabilisieren, ins Gleichgewicht zu kommen
@ lieber Schuppenklaus:



> Der Teich ist sehr tief (1,7 m) und im vorderen Bereich an der Terrasse gibt es keine Uferzone sondern zwei Steilwände. Um die Uferzone auszugleichen habe ich Krebsscheren eingesetzt um das Planzendefizit auszugleichen. Ich verwende kein Bodensubstart sondern zwecks einfacher Reinigung nur nackte Teichfoilie. Nur im Ranbereich sind Steine und die Pfalnzen stehen in Pflanzkörben.




Dein Teich ist nicht tief, hat durchaus eine normale Tiefe. Volumen ist durch nichts zu ersetzen. Das ist auch positiv.

Welche einfache Reinigung ?  Pools bedürfen einer Reinigung. Teiche werden nicht klinisch reingehalten.

Pflanzen sollten von den Pflanzkörben befreit werden und gehören frei in Substrat ausgepflanzt.
Jetzt kommst du mit so einem reißerischen Titel daher ...

Fehler über Fehler sehe ich hier nur.

Darfst dich nicht wundern wenn dein Teich nie ins Gleichgewicht kommt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## htfzr (28. Juni 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ja woher kommt den der Nährstoffüberschuß ?
> Hier gilt es mMn. anzusetzen.
> Nicht die Auswirkung bekämpfen sondern die Ursache ...
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist nur das man bei den üblichen Besatzdichten garnicht so viel Pflanzen unterbringen kann um ohne ausreichenden Wasserwechsel Phosphat und Nitrat dauerhaft so niedrig zu halten das keine Algen wachsen können. Dauerhaft nicht füttern ist ja auch keine Lösung und leider brauchen die Algen garnicht viel zum wachsen. Dazu kommt noch das Koi dazu tendieren alles an Pflanzen zu zerlegen wo sie rankommen ganz besonders wenn sie nicht gefüttert werden.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (29. Juni 2016)

Hallo Schuppenklaus,

Ich habe mir einen Luftheberskimmer 





gebaut, mit dem ich im Frühjahr den aufsteigenden Mulm in einen Sack sammel
Den muss ich 1-2mal am Tag leeren, wenn es heftig ist. Damit bringe ich die Biomasse aus dem Teich, bis dann die Pflanzen durchstarten. Keschern muss ich zusätzlich nur ab und zu die Bereiche, zwischen den Pflanzen.
Das erleichtert die Arbeit erheblich.
Irgendwann ist dann Schluss und das Monster geht wieder in den Schuppen.
Chemie würde ich nicht in meinen Teich kippen, aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
Hoffe Du findest eine für Dich praktikable Lösung!
Grüße,
Knut


----------



## Schuppenklaus (29. Juni 2016)

Hallo Eisbär,
das ist ja mal eine tolle Idee! Das werde ich mal versuchern weiter zu entwicklen. Bin begeisterter Tüftler. Das mach bestimmt mehr Spaß als Erbsensupper mit der Hand zu keschern.

Für alle, die diesen Beitrag verfolgen: Seit gestern läuft der Test mit dem Lötwasser. Heute morgen lag noch keine Fisch auf dem Rücken. Bin gepannt, wie es weiter geht.

Danke an alle, die den Beitrag bereichert haben für die tollen Tipps.


----------

